# Wolf Run



## steve fisher (Apr 11, 2020)

Spent 4 hours on wolf run today - what a beautiful day - wish I could say the same about the fishing. Water temps anywhere from 51-53 and the water was fairly clear. Bluebird skies at first but then clouded up as the morning went on. We only managed one bite and one fish. A 15 inch largemouth that hit a megabass oneten +1 jerkbait. Threw everything but the kitchen sink but they were not in the mood. Talked to two other boats with the same results. Headed back later this week and hopefully with better results.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It is still winter in Noble county.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Old Nobletucky…..


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

bass fishing has been down just about everywhere this year from a cpl local lakes to seneca to buckeye to alum from what I hear(which isn't a lot). hopefully it will kick on soon


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was crappie fishing last week on Buckeye and hit several nice bass on the crappie rod.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It’s been a while since I have fished Wolf Run. How has it been holding up the last few years?


----------

